# Garmin Connect Elevation Correction?



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

How do you know if this Feature should be enabled or disabled?

I use a forerunner 305 and really like it but the elevation gain seams a little wacky.

this is my last ride.
gs dean by rupps5 at Garmin Connect - Details

If the elevation is:
enabled=3722'
disabled=5669'

I ride at a different place that is the same mileage and has known 3000' and it was a lot easier than this ride, so I would think that the setting should be set to disabled but I don't know.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I use the defaults, device with barometric altimeter = off, one without is on.



> *What are Elevation Corrections?*
> Elevation Corrections cross reference the horizontal position (latitude/longitude) provided by the GPS with elevation data that has been acquired by professional surveys. When corrections to elevation data are made, each trackpoint of your activity now contains the elevation from the web service, not the elevation provided by your GPS device.
> Garmin Connect selectively applies corrections to depict a more realistic representation of your elevation experience. Activities recorded from devices without a barometric altimeter are enabled with Elevation Corrections by default. Alternatively, activities recorded by devices with a barometric altimeter generally contain accurate elevation data and therefore Elevation Corrections are disabled by default. For those users who are familiar with the MotionBased Gravity service, this is the same service.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was not sure if the 305 had a barometric sensor or not.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Garmin features on the site for the unit will tell you.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Garmin's spec say "Barometric altimeter: no"

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=349

so the setting on connect should be set to "enabled" I think


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

rupps5 said:


> Garmin's spec say "Barometric altimeter: no"
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=349
> 
> so the setting on connect should be set to "enabled" I think


Yes, enabled is what you want.


----------

